# DRI Hawaii Collection include more California Collection resorts



## clifffaith (Jan 30, 2017)

At an update today we were shown the list of the new Hawaii Collection. It now includes the former California Collection.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Jan 30, 2017)

At least we now know the meaning of Diamond Clarity™ : "The lies will continue"


----------



## youppi (Jan 30, 2017)

Hawaii Collection has home resort benefit (13 months reservation) in the California Collection since 2015 (in 2014 they increased from 4 to 7 the number of resort in HI Collection). 
This is from the 2015 annual meeting presentation (pdf)


----------



## clifffaith (Jan 30, 2017)

Maybe it was touted as "new" because Avila Beach has been added. We are aware of the others on the list above. I now have access 13 months out (Feb 28, 2018) in Avila Beach when I check. Comment was made that "you'll see lots of time at Avila Beach open up as the 13 months roll forward."


----------



## Poobah (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't understand why DRI just can't leave things alone with the HI collection. I believe they have gotten into the position, particularly with the Ka'anapali Beach and the Point at Po'ipu that demand far outstrips supply. Are they adding more just so the folks that can't get into the Hawaiian resorts can go somewhere else?


----------



## clifffaith (Jan 30, 2017)

Poobah said:


> I don't understand why DRI just can't leave things alone with the HI collection. I believe they have gotten into the position, particularly with the Ka'anapali Beach and the Point at Po'ipu that demand far outstrips supply. Are they adding more just so the folks that can't get into the Hawaiian resorts can go somewhere else?


I think that's it exactly and when we go to Avila Beach ( a four hour drive for us) we aren't using those points in Hawaii so that frees up space for someone else.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 31, 2017)

Avila Beach does look nice. Looks like a hidden gem.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 31, 2017)

Poobah said:


> I don't understand why DRI just can't leave things alone with the HI collection. I believe they have gotten into the position, particularly with the Ka'anapali Beach and the Point at Po'ipu that demand far outstrips supply. Are they adding more just so the folks that can't get into the Hawaiian resorts can go somewhere else?


No - they're doing it so that they can sell more "Hawaii Trust" points.  People want to go to Hawaii.  The resorts they own in Hawaii are all sold out.  So how to sell access to Hawaii???  Simple!  Add more resorts to the Hawaii collection. Of course that means that within the Hawaii Collection there will be more people fighting for the same number of units.   And the number of Hawaii units that become generally available at ten months before check-in will shrink.


----------



## winger (Feb 1, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Avila Beach does look nice. Looks like a hidden gem.


Avila is NOT a hidden gem - it is only an average resort.  Nice, but nowwhere near a gem.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Feb 2, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> At an update today we were shown the list of the new Hawaii Collection. It now includes the former California Collection.



I'm not certain this is anything new. We were told years ago that as Hawaii Trust owners we had "home" privileges when booking at resorts in the California Collection. To my recollection however, reciprocal home privileges are NOT extended to Hawaii resorts for California Trust owners. To quote Talking Heads, "same as it ever was."

"At an update..." pretty much says it all.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hawaii collection now has 7 resorts      BUT US collection has about 35 resorts


----------



## youppi (Feb 7, 2017)

Bill4728 said:


> Hawaii collection now has 7 resorts      BUT California (US) collection has about 35 resorts


Do you mean US Collection and not California Collection?


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 11, 2017)

youppi said:


> Do you mean US Collection and not California Collection?


YES   I corrected the post


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 12, 2017)

singlemalt_18 said:


> I'm not certain this is anything new. We were told years ago that as Hawaii Trust owners we had "home" privileges when booking at resorts in the California Collection. To my recollection however, reciprocal home privileges are NOT extended to Hawaii resorts for California Trust owners. To quote Talking Heads, "same as it ever was."
> 
> "At an update..." pretty much says it all.


Mu understanding, based on both sales presentations, conversations with reservations supervisors, and a reading ot program documenters  .... and restricting the discussion to owners in Collections ....

"Home Reservation" rights extend to resorts within the Collection owned.  Hawaii Collection owners have Home Reservation advantages to resorts in the Hawaii Collection.  They have access to Home Reservation Advantage in resorts that are in the California only to the extent that deeds in those resorts are part of the Hawaii Collection. 

There is nothing to prohibit a resort from being in more than one collection. That's simply a matter of inventory assignment. 

It's easier with an example. Let's say there is DRI resort in Santa Cecilia, California that has 40 units.  If those 40 units are divided into 50 one-week parcels (leaving two weeks per year for maintenance and upkeep), that means there are 2,000 weeks associated with the ownership.  Now let's say that the Santa Cecilia property has been assigned to both the California and Hawaii Collections.

On the sales floor, the sales force offers buyers the opportunity to buy into either the California or Hawaii collections.  The buyer chooses which collection.  Based on what the buyer chooses, the appropriate amount of inventory is put into whichever of the two Collections the buyer chooses. 

Then let's say that based on buyer choices, 500 weeks at Santa Cecilia are in the Hawaii Collection, 100 weeks are in the California collection, and 500 weeks are unsold inventory.  Then Hawaii Collection owners will have Home Resort for 500 weeks at Santa Cecilia.  California Collection owners will have Home Resort Advantage to 1000 weeks. The other 500 weeks will be for DRI to use. 

That being said, the next question that arises is how the resort allocates that inventory.  And since DRI runs the reservation controls the BoD at the resort, as well as operating the reservation system, the question is how that inventory gets allocated.  Does DRI get first pick, and the collections get the spoils?  For each check-in day, do they set aside a certain fraction for Hawaii Collection, a certain fraction for California Collection, and a certain fraction for DRI?  Or is it totally first come, frist served until the allocations run out?


----------



## nuwermj (Feb 12, 2017)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> "Home Reservation" rights extend to resorts within the Collection owned. Hawaii Collection owners have Home Reservation advantages to resorts in the Hawaii Collection. They have access to Home Reservation Advantage in resorts that are in the California only to the extent that deeds in those resorts are part of the Hawaii Collection.



I understand that this is the normal structure of a Diamond Collection, but there seems to be a few deviations. Members of the US Collection have Home Collection Priority at 12 resorts at which the Collection does not own any deeded weeks. These resorts are all part of the Premiere Vacation Collection (the former ILX system).

I'm not altogether sure what is going on, but it appears that DRI assigns use rights controlled by the PVC trust to the US Collection. The US Collection is not billed the annual maintenance fees for these use rights.

Similarly, members of the Hawaii Collection have Home Collection Priority at four resorts (Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort, Tahoe Beach and Ski Club, San Luis Bay Inn, Polo Towers Suite) at which the Collection owns no deeds.

In the case of these two examples, DRI does not sell points in the PVC or California Collection.


----------



## youppi (Feb 12, 2017)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Mu understanding, based on both sales presentations, conversations with reservations supervisors, and a reading ot program documenters  .... and restricting the discussion to owners in Collections ....
> 
> "Home Reservation" rights extend to resorts within the Collection owned.  Hawaii Collection owners have Home Reservation advantages to resorts in the Hawaii Collection.  They have access to Home Reservation Advantage in resorts that are in the California only to the extent that deeds in those resorts are part of the Hawaii Collection.
> 
> ...


This is the list of resorts in the California and Hawaii Collection:
*California Collection*

Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort                                South Lake Tahoe, CA
San Luis Bay Inn                                                  Avila Beach, CA
Tahoe Beach and Ski Club                                   South Lake Tahoe, CA
Polo Towers Suites                                               Las Vegas, NV
Sedona Summit                                                     Sedona, AZ
*Hawaii Collection*

Sedona Summit Resort                                         Sedona, AZ
Palm Canyon Resort and Spa                               Palm Springs, CA
Ka’anapali Beach Club                                         Maui, HI
The Point at Poipu, Koloa                                     Kauai, HI
Cancun Resort                                                      Las Vegas, NV
Polo Towers Villas                                                Las Vegas, NV
Cedar Breaks Lodge & Spa                                  Brian Head, UT
As you can see, only Sedona Summit has intervals like you describe in both Collections but Hawaii Collection members have Home Reservation advantages in both Collections since 2015.
This is how many weeks (September 30, 2016) that are in the Hawaii Collections (weeks that count for the HI MF):


----------



## youppi (Feb 12, 2017)

youppi said:


> This is the list of resorts in the California and Hawaii Collection:
> *California Collection*
> 
> Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort                                South Lake Tahoe, CA
> ...


I don't know how many weeks at Sedona Summit are in the California Collection but there is 9943 weeks in the US Collection.
So, 9943+1040+xxxx of the 14582 weeks at Sedona Summit are in US, HI and CA Collections. The remaining weeks are owned by weeks owners.


----------



## youppi (Feb 12, 2017)

nuwermj said:


> I understand that this is the normal structure of a Diamond Collection, but there seems to be a few deviations. Members of the US Collection have Home Collection Priority at 12 resorts at which the Collection does not own any deeded weeks. These resorts are all part of the Premiere Vacation Collection (the former ILX system).
> 
> I'm not altogether sure what is going on, but it appears that DRI assigns use rights controlled by the PVC trust to the US Collection. The US Collection is not billed the annual maintenance fees for these use rights.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have also 12 resorts in my list but I have Marquis Villas (non PVC resort) in place of Sea of Cortez (PVC resort). Could you try to book at those 2 resorts at more than 10 months with your US account to see if I have an error in my list. 
Thanks


----------



## nuwermj (Feb 12, 2017)

youppi said:


> I have also 12 resorts in my list but I have Marquis Villas (non PVC resort) in place of Sea of Cortez (PVC resort). Could you try to book at those 2 resorts at more than 10 months with your US account to see if I have an error in my list.



You're right, my mistake. There are 11 PVC resorts available to US Collection members in the 13 month window. Sea of Cortez is not included in the arrangement. 

Marquis Villas is offered in the 13 month window for US Collection members. Otherwise I don't understand the history of that resort.


----------



## youppi (Feb 12, 2017)

nuwermj said:


> You're right, my mistake. There are 11 PVC resorts available to US Collection members in the 13 month window. Sea of Cortez is not included in the arrangement.
> 
> Marquis Villas is offered in the 13 month window for US Collection members. Otherwise I don't understand the history of that resort.


Thanks. I don't know why Marquis Villas is not in the US Collection like the others Epics resorts. 
In 2003, Sunterra acquired Epics Resorts (Desert Paradise Resort, Scottsdale Links Resort, Marquis Villas, Island Links Resort, Daytona Beach Regency, London Bridge Resort).


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 12, 2017)

The some resorts which were once "Monarch Grand Vacations" are in multiple DRI collections  including the hawaii, the US, the Monarch Grand and the latin america collection


----------



## youppi (Feb 12, 2017)

Bill4728 said:


> The some resorts which were once "Monarch Grand Vacations" are in multiple DRI collections  including the hawaii, the US, the Monarch Grand and the latin america collection


For the moment, HI/US Collections don't own a lot of MGV resorts weeks. How many weeks at Cabo Azul are in the Latin America Collection ? 
Latin America has only 1 resort and it is Cabo Azul. I don't know why they didn't move Sea of Cortez in it too (both are in Mexico) and also the 2 resorts in St-Maarten.
The 2 resorts in St-Maarten could have been part of Europe Collection too because both side of the Island are owned by European country (French and Netherlands).
The 2 resorts in St-Maarten could have been part of Hawaii Collection and renamed Island Collection because they are all islands. They could have moved the Canary Island resorts too in this Collection. That would be more interesting to have those resorts in the Hawaii Collection than the 5 US mainland resorts in it. Also, the cheaper Canary Island resorts would have lowered the Hawaii Collection MF more than the 5 US mainland resorts.
Why the 2 resorts in St-Maarten are in the US collection ? 

*Monarch Grand Collection*

Cabo Azul Resort                                                San Jose del Cabo, Mexico               xxxx% in Latin America Collection
Cancun Resort                                                    Las Vegas, NV                                 18.79% in the Hawaii Collection
Cedar Breaks Lodge & Spa                                  Brian Head, UT                                31.45% in the Hawaii Collection
Desert Isle of Palm Springs                                 Palm Springs, CA                             xxxx% in the US Collection
Palm Canyon Resort & Spa                                  Palm Springs, CA                             11.97% in the Hawaii Collection and 1.16% in the US Collection
Riviera Beach & Spa Resort                                 Capistrano Beach, CA                      10.11% in the US Collection
Riviera Shores Resort                                          Capistrano Beach, CA                      3.23% in the US Collection
Riviera Oaks Resort & Racquet Club                     Ramona, CA                                   10.08% in the US Collection
Tahoe Seasons Resort                                          South Lake Tahoe, CA                    xxxx% in the US Collection


----------



## DanZale2000 (Feb 12, 2017)

youppi said:


> Desert Isle of Palm Springs                                 Palm Springs, CA                             xxxx% in the US Collection
> Tahoe Seasons Resort                                          South Lake Tahoe, CA                    xxxx% in the US Collection



The US Collection owns 26% at Desert Isle and 52% at Tahoe Seasons. The Collection's Annual Report lists this information.


----------



## sanderson231 (Feb 18, 2017)

Does anyone know if an aftermarket buyer of DRI Hawaii collection points would have the ability to book in the California collection resorts where owners of DRI purchased Hawaii collection points currently receive the 13 month out home collection reservation advantage?


----------



## nuwermj (Feb 18, 2017)

Yes, resale points can be used to book into all 11 resorts in the Hawaii Collection.


----------

